# The religious would rather see us all dead than give up their filthy following of lies?!



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 17, 2016)

What doesn't make sense is that the religious deliberately don't want to understand that it is the religious following of islam that is the problem for every single muslim follows the quran which contains hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable which inspires muslims to follow through with these hate crimes against their own as well against non muslims while following the qurans plan to dominate thus convert or kill anyone who is not muslim. Then kill many who convert anyway! Every single muslim on the planet follows the quran which reveals every single muslim on the planet is a threat to everyone on the planet that is not muslim (let alone their own islamic followers) therefor a very serious threat against the citizens of Canada while we have this asshole little dick weed as PM welcoming this danger thus betraying citizens with treason for placing us all in danger instead of protecting us!! I take offence to anything religious because after thousands of years of war and divide leading to the death of millions if not billions of people over factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies (Catholics did to the Romans what muslims attempt to do to us now and likely will try and make martyrs out of those who made it happen just like they did with the two faced liar who's lies got him killed named Jesus and these muslims in kind if successful will likely claim that their martyrs died for everyone as well but you see when it comes to religion it's all a big crock of shit and so it is disgusting appalling and extremely offencive!) Islam must be criminalized, Sharia must be criminalized, mosques must be demolished and freedom of religion obviously has to be eliminated unless of course the religious low life's value lies more than they value human life as they have for thousands of years. If you are religious it is thanks to you and your pathetic ignorance we all face this very real crisis called the following of the quran. Even though I know you all (every single religious person on the planet) value lies more than you value human life so you are likely to try and pass the blame off on anything else instead of actually accepting responsibility for your action and even attempt to try and salvage your religion by claiming the obvious lie that islam is not a religion. Enough! Our lives are at stake you ignorant selfish greedy religious human beings, wake up now. We need you to think for yourselves instead of allowing a following of pathetic lies to do your so called thinking for you! Time for you all to grow up or uis and our children are likely soon to be dead or muslim slaves!

The pic is of a muslim who opened a facebook account and if they treat muslims (their own) so kindly, what do you think these pathetic filthy followers of religious filth have in store for you and your children! Wake Up!

https://www.britainfirst.org/girl-stoned-to-death-by-syrian-rebels-for-having-a-facebook-account/







love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## The Irish Ram (Aug 17, 2016)

And yet the left continues to sing their praises.......


----------



## turzovka (Aug 17, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> What doesn't make sense is that the religious deliberately don't want to understand that it is the religious following of islam that is the problem for every single muslim follows the quran which contains hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable which inspires muslims to follow through with these hate crimes against their own as well against non muslims while following the qurans plan to dominate thus convert or kill anyone who is not muslim. Then kill many who convert anyway! Every single muslim on the planet follows the quran which reveals every single muslim on the planet is a threat to everyone on the planet that is not muslim (let alone their own islamic followers) therefor a very serious threat against the citizens of Canada while we have this asshole little dick weed as PM welcoming this danger thus betraying citizens with treason for placing us all in danger instead of protecting us!! I take offence to anything religious because after thousands of years of war and divide leading to the death of millions if not billions of people over factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies (Catholics did to the Romans what muslims attempt to do to us now and likely will try and make martyrs out of those who made it happen just like they did with the two faced liar who's lies got him killed named Jesus and these muslims in kind if successful will likely claim that their martyrs died for everyone as well but you see when it comes to religion it's all a big crock of shit and so it is disgusting appalling and extremely offencive!) Islam must be criminalized, Sharia must be criminalized, mosques must be demolished and freedom of religion obviously has to be eliminated unless of course the religious low life's value lies more than they value human life as they have for thousands of years. If you are religious it is thanks to you and your pathetic ignorance we all face this very real crisis called the following of the quran. Even though I know you all (every single religious person on the planet) value lies more than you value human life so you are likely to try and pass the blame off on anything else instead of actually accepting responsibility for your action and even attempt to try and salvage your religion by claiming the obvious lie that islam is not a religion. Enough! Our lives are at stake you ignorant selfish greedy religious human beings, wake up now. We need you to think for yourselves instead of allowing a following of pathetic lies to do your so called thinking for you! Time for you all to grow up or uis and our children are likely soon to be dead or muslim slaves!
> 
> The pic is of a muslim who opened a facebook account and if they treat muslims (their own) so kindly, what do you think these pathetic filthy followers of religious filth have in store for you and your children! Wake Up!
> 
> ...



If I recall you are a big talker who does not defend his opening tirades against religion.

But how you delight in denigrating Christianity by always tieing them together with Islam.    Islam hates women and murders infidels, Islam is religion.    Christianity is religion.    Therefore religion is evil.     

Mao zedong, Lenin, Stalin, Pol Pot  --- this is what atheism stands for.  Right?   You're an atheist so we accuse you of this murderous mentality.

His too.   Here’s a list of atrocities Kim Jong-Un performs on his own people


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 17, 2016)

turzovka said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > What doesn't make sense is that the religious deliberately don't want to understand that it is the religious following of islam that is the problem for every single muslim follows the quran which contains hate crimes against non muslims deemed as acceptable which inspires muslims to follow through with these hate crimes against their own as well against non muslims while following the qurans plan to dominate thus convert or kill anyone who is not muslim. Then kill many who convert anyway! Every single muslim on the planet follows the quran which reveals every single muslim on the planet is a threat to everyone on the planet that is not muslim (let alone their own islamic followers) therefor a very serious threat against the citizens of Canada while we have this asshole little dick weed as PM welcoming this danger thus betraying citizens with treason for placing us all in danger instead of protecting us!! I take offence to anything religious because after thousands of years of war and divide leading to the death of millions if not billions of people over factually proven foundations of filthy religious lies (Catholics did to the Romans what muslims attempt to do to us now and likely will try and make martyrs out of those who made it happen just like they did with the two faced liar who's lies got him killed named Jesus and these muslims in kind if successful will likely claim that their martyrs died for everyone as well but you see when it comes to religion it's all a big crock of shit and so it is disgusting appalling and extremely offencive!) Islam must be criminalized, Sharia must be criminalized, mosques must be demolished and freedom of religion obviously has to be eliminated unless of course the religious low life's value lies more than they value human life as they have for thousands of years. If you are religious it is thanks to you and your pathetic ignorance we all face this very real crisis called the following of the quran. Even though I know you all (every single religious person on the planet) value lies more than you value human life so you are likely to try and pass the blame off on anything else instead of actually accepting responsibility for your action and even attempt to try and salvage your religion by claiming the obvious lie that islam is not a religion. Enough! Our lives are at stake you ignorant selfish greedy religious human beings, wake up now. We need you to think for yourselves instead of allowing a following of pathetic lies to do your so called thinking for you! Time for you all to grow up or uis and our children are likely soon to be dead or muslim slaves!
> ...



Not at all, I back my claims with fact on the foundation of primary issues I address / proves every religion is based upon lies of which because you are unable to contest with so much as a shred of validity those very facts is why you are so desperate to try and make your pathetic lies the issue just like every other religious imbecile on the planet because that is what religion teaches you, is to lie while also desperately scrambling to try and make anything else the issue. Yes religion is filth and the scum of the earth. What Kim Jong=Un does certainly doesn't detract from this fact one bit but only reveals how desperate you are to try and make anything else the issue because you have no validity when it comes to the foundation of this issue. Also christians follow a guy of which if muslims are successful they will make martyrs out of those who made it happen claiming they died for you just like the lying christian sacs of shit do over the low life scum bag lying jesus. I am no atheist, an atheist merely believes that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies where as I am the Primary Factual Fundamentalist which has easily proven beyond any shadow of doubt that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies. I'll include that very factual evidence just below and take note, you will not contest any of it with so much as  a shred of validity hence beyond any shadow of doubt and thanking you ahead of time for confirming this fact. Christians stole First nations children forced their filthy religious lies on them while raping them and abusing them as well labelled women witches and burned them alive and here you are attempting to gloat about such disgusting filth as Christianity!

I know that some religious in North America desperately scramble to claim islam is not a religion only because they value a factually proven foundation of religious lies more than they value human life hence what it means to be religious. The religious are very selfish as their following have been placing lives in danger for thousands of years. Now for the factual evidence proving that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies. The religious claim the lie the refer to as a god for example (The foundation of every religion is some ridiculous story of how we / everything came to be) has intelligence to be able to understand what they call prayer or worship. They also claim it to be the creator of everything and yet the fact remains that not anything goes poof into existence from nothingness. Let alone not anything is able to develop an intelligence out of nothingness and start making other things go poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that the creator of everything is an endless duration of energy matter and time re creating energy and matter. You and everything on this planet for example are a factual example that everything that exists anywhere throughout the universe takes energy matter and time to re create energy and matter. You want to contest this as fact with so much as a shred of validity then all you got to do is share one factual example of anything going poof into existence out of nothingness.

Intelligence occurs where life happens as life evolves and evolution only occurs where life happens. (The facts I share prove evolution when it comes to living things and I have seen some pretty ignorant people claim that a monkey will not evolve into a chicken while they ignore the many differently evolved species of ants or humans etc. in reflection of their having evolved in their different environments, food sources, threats etc.) If there are aliens out there the fact remains that not any of them went poof into existence out of nothingness because the fact remains that it takes energy matter and time to re create energy and matter. This proves that not anything with intelligence is the creator of everything / that there is no such thing as a god. Sure when things evolve as life and develop their intellect they may start experimenting with different ways of re creating energy and matter which may / may have lead to populating other planets with experimental life forms but that anything with an intellect came into existence in the first place to have such abilities to do this is simply thanks to energy matter and time re creating energy and matter which proves that there is no such thing as a god / intelligent creator of everything, that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies and that the Big Bang as proof of origin has been proven false years ago.

I value life more than I value religious lies which is why I fight for the destruction of religion out of all sincerity. Not one person globally has ever contested with so much as a shred of validity the very facts I share which prove that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies in the 16+ years I have been taking on activism and no one ever will and I know this because what I share is fact. For you to think about especially in lieu of freedom of religion along with elected officials betraying citizens to lobbyist dictatorship allowing this muslim sharia threat to manifest in the first place. Freedom of religion has got to go and lobbyists giving elected officials to force their dictations of every has got to go because dictation is not a democracy, it is not what we vote people into office to do. The religious are those who have held the door wide open for this real muslim sharia threat and even now the religious try and make every excuse to value lies more than human life like attempting to label another religion as not a religion when it seems convenient to them all the while holding the door open with freedom of religion. Freedom of religion has got to go.

I've been doing this for 16 years and not once has any religious person ever contested with even so much as a shred of validity the facts that I share which prove that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies, if they succeed in conquering North America, your religion is gone anyway only not only the religion but all of it's followers. Thousands of years of war and divide over factually proven foundations of religious lies yet here we have the religious clinging to their religion like a dung beetle clings to it's food all the while holding the door wide open in support of this real sharia muslim threat. There is no fight when it comes to the facts I share, there is no argument, there is no opinion that changes the facts, there is however recognition of fact or ignorance towards fact. Time for the religious to start valuing human life more than they value a factually proven foundation of religious lies. I value life more than religious lies, do you?

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## turzovka (Aug 17, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> ...


So I was right.  You are out there.  

Maybe no one has proven your esoteric baloney wrong because there is no upside to spending the time on it.  You have no idea where you came from, what you are doing here, or where you are headed  -- and yet, you act like you hold the keys to the universe and life itself.  Bunk.

I am not interested in you putting words in my mouth as to how I might defend or prove my God is God.  All I will say is there are extremely factual claims, well documented, that science cannot explain hitherto.  They are what we Christians would refer to as divine manifestations or miracles.  You have any of those I can study that validate your “theology,”  your "deity," or whatever the heck it is?

Here is one of ours.

April 1968 in Zeitoun, Egypt a suburb of Cairo. Muslim workers notice a womanly, icy figure on top of a Christian, Coptic Cathedral at midnight. It is the Virgin Mary so evident from every outward visible sign. It causes a major stir. For the next 4 months Mary appears on top of that cathedral blessing the crowd, moving about freely on the domed roof tops, bowing to the cross, but never speaking.  She often appears as an icy but fluent moving person. She appears around 20 times at night only over 4 months. The crowds are enormous, as many as 50,000 a night hoping for an appearance. The vast majority are Muslims of course. On the nights Mary does appear most see her, but many others do not. It's God's way. But over 250,000 are estimated to have seen Mary on at least one occasion.  Large numbers.   Countless testimonies.

The visions are accompanied by unidentified lights, colorful plumes of smoke, and dovelike birds flying at dizzying speeds in the night whenever Mary appears. All in the crowd witness these accompanying signs. Explain that? Photographs are taken and most do not develop. Yet, later some do but not with great clarity. Mary’s appearance is shown on Egyptian TV on one occasion. Abdul Nassar witnesses her for himself. It is reported at least twice in the NY Times in May and August of that year. But secular America is too wrapped up in political uprisings and hippie movements to notice or care. Another illusion? Has anyone else’s “god” done anything so well documented in our modern age? 

If you choose to call it a mass hallucination the joke’s on you.   If you call it some elaborate hoax, you are clearly the desperate one who does not want to believe that which has been demonstrated as supernatural and undeniable.  Go work on that one in your lab.


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 18, 2016)

turzovka said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...



You see how easy this was people. This one attempts to label facts which prove that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies, which no one is able to contest with so much as a shred of validity, as esoteric bologna thus a fine example of the religious ignoring fact while desperately scrambling to try and make their every pathetic lie and deception the issue thus demonstrating the fact that the religious value lies more than they value human life hence what it means to be religious. But thanks for validating what I already thanked you for in my previous response ahead of time and it was easy because your pea brained mentality is that predictable. 

One of the most pathetic things I have ever come across is the selfish greedy ignorant mentality of the religious.

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## turzovka (Aug 19, 2016)

David Jeffrey Spetch said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> ...




Could not account for that miracle in Egypt could you "world class activist?"

Until then, your words have no supernatural backing, you are just a blowhard. 

_“A fool does not delight in understanding, but only in revealing his own mind.”  Proverbs 18:2_


----------



## David Jeffrey Spetch (Aug 19, 2016)

Again you see how easy this was people, still this one desperately scrambles to try and make anything else including their pathetic lies and deceptions the issue because as they themselves demonstrate have not so much as a shred of validity in contesting the very facts which reveal that the foundation of every religion is based upon lies. Again they do it because they quite obviously value factually proven lies more than they value human life and what retard is going to trust such a person, other than another greedy selfish ignorant retard?!!

love

Primary Factual Fundamentalist World Class Activist
David Jeffrey Spetch
Ps. Be good, be strong!
Hamilton Ontario Canada


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 18, 2016)

turzovka said:


> David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




This should be front page news around the world for all to see. The media should be showing us this big event? But I never see or heard anything like this in the Canadian media. I am sure that it would be quickly explained away as just a movie type gimmick. My personal opinion of you is that you are the one that is "way out there". Do you honestly believe those stories about people seeing Mary on a roof top at night? What kind of movie are all those fools looking at or what drugs are they all on? 

Maybe we have a little Hollywood movie antics going on here. With holograms these days they can make it appear as though a bunch of giant mosquitoes were flying around in the sky and they are about to attack all humans. Sadly, some fools would believe it too. The world is full of brainwashed and foolish zombie dummies out there who won't question or challenge or think for themselves. They prefer to let the controlled corporate lame duck media do their thinking for them.     

So, why do we never see Mary doing the same things here in Canada for a change? There are Christians believers that live in Canada also whom I am sure would like to see Mary the virgin walking around on some roof top? But I kind of doubt that would happen here because the bull behind that kind of stunt would be exposed quickly enough. Besides, how many Christians would really end up going over or be able to go over to that country and check that story out for themselves? 

I find Christians are nothing more than a bunch of cowards and wimps and would prefer to remain politically correct and silent rather than go get eaten by the lions for speaking out. The attacks against Christian believers and on their Christian religion in some Arab countries where Christians are murdered for being Christian is never mentioned by the Christian religious leaders in the Christian world. In Canada they are strangely silent. Why are they not out in the streets demonstrating about the attacks and killings against their fellow Christians in other Arab countries? The gays, blacks, native Indians and feminists get out an demonstrate when need be to do so. It would appear as though Christians have succumb to the anti-religious Marxist lieberal establishment which is trying to destroy their Christianity and their religion and beliefs. 

It is the Christians who are way out there. They believe in religious appearing ghosts and silly miracle stories. Christians are a lost cause and cannot be reasoned with. 

I remember talking to a so-called Christian and asked her as to how she knows that God exists? All she could tell me is "oh, I know he exists". I asked again, how do you know he exists and again all I got was "I know he exists". Wow. What a reply. Now that should make anyone want to become a Christian and start to believe in something.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > David Jeffrey Spetch said:
> ...



send me your email address in my private messages page here and I will send you an answer.  Otherwise, I am not able to print long posts here which is maybe the only thing you might consider.    Of course, this one I already documented above was reported on twice in the NY Times in 1968, I do have the articles.   But America and Canada were too wrapped up in their own self centeredness, in pleasure, in materialism, in politics of the day to ever give outside stories without a TV camera showing it much thought.    And then time passes and most people act as though it never really happened and those involved (250,000 Egyptians in this particular case) were all imaging things.    YEAH, SURE --- Good scientific response.   And we are supposed to look at you and the other "scientific" skeptics as the honest and bright ones?


----------



## feduptaxpayer (Sep 19, 2016)

turzovka said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> > turzovka said:
> ...




You cannot tell me anymore than what I know about religion already. It is a corrupt institution and steals money from the poor fools who constantly give their money to their religion, and who have allowed themselves to be brainwashed by those religious con artists into believing incidents like Mary the Virgin was seen walking around on a roof. 
Doesn't that sound silly to you that Mary would be walking around on a roof top, and not down on the streets with her flock of believers?  Only someone that is two bricks short of a load will believe that nonsense. If you ever have visited the Vatican like I have you will see riches beyond belief. There are hundreds of paintings, statues and artifacts that are probably worth hundreds of millions of dollars, if not billions all sitting there while the flock of gullible sheeple live in poverty. Religion should be deemed to be a crime against humanity. Now go have a glass of wine and piece of bread.


----------



## turzovka (Sep 19, 2016)

feduptaxpayer said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> > feduptaxpayer said:
> ...


Feel privileged I even gave your nonsense an audience.

You think you can deny the reality of God by pointing out the sins or hypocrisy amongst the followers.

You also believe there is no difference amongst any religion even though Christianity has civilized a barbaric world, has done incalculable amounts of charity towards the needy and strangers, built hospitals, orphanages, homeless shelters, created an education system, defended the indefensible with their own blood, and so on.     

You also turn a blind eye to revelation and supernatural manifestations because you demand God act and perform in a way that only makes sens to your tiny brain and ways.    That is called pride and you, a human, demanding that you be God.     If you really cared you might consider that you are ignoring revelation and are interested in knowing some pieces of the human experience that you cannot answer or give you trouble.   Such as the miracle in Egypt where Mary appears before 250,000 Egyptians.   Science and legal authorities investigated this in every way possible and never could produce an explanation.


----------

